# Cleveland Sat 14th & Sun 15th of Oct



## Phoenix (Jan 12, 2006)

Hi All,

I will be hitting Cleveland in the mid afternoon to check out some local reef sections and would love some company. I intend to go out on both afternoons. Drop me a PM or post a reply if you are interested.

High tide is 1526 @ 1.97 metres, low winds predicted on Seabreeze.

I'd like to look meeting around 2pm and being on the water around 2.30

Look for a new(ish) white Falcon with a Rhino Rack and Lime/ Yellow Swing Double.

The plan is to paddle out from the VMR boat ramp. The depth in this area is around 5-6 metres.


----------

